# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Need slab in Melbourne

## Com_VC

Hi, <o></o> Need a slab done for a 6m x 6m colour bond shed. Can anyone recommend someone who is reasonably priced to do this?<o></o>
<o> Also there is an existing garage, it would be good to have the new slab done level with the existing garage slab, though may have to be dug out 150-200mm. Will this add much to the cost? Or should we just put the slab straight on the ground as it is now.
<o> Approx costs expected would be good.
<o> From the Cranbourne area.
<o> Thanks in advance</o></o></o></o>

----------


## Terrian

> Hi, <o></o> Need a slab done for a 6m x 6m colour bond shed. Can anyone recommend someone who is reasonably priced to do this?<o></o>
> <o> Also there is an existing garage, it would be good to have the new slab done level with the existing garage slab, though may have to be dug out 150-200mm. Will this add much to the cost? Or should we just put the slab straight on the ground as it is now.
> <o> Approx costs expected would be good.
> <o> From the Cranbourne area.
> <o> Thanks in advance</o></o></o></o>

  go to yuor local garden supplies (Cranbourne Pre Mix for example) and ask them, they will have concreters on their books.
Get it dug out so both slaps are the same level, 6m x 6m slab should be somewhere around the $2k - $2.5k mark 
p.s I have nothing to do with the above company, only one that came to mind for your area, check your local newspaper as well.

----------

